# Jig for a square box/birdhouse???



## Cliffyballs (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am doing a project for school (Auburn University). I am in Industrial Engineering and am working on an assembly process for a bird house. Putting the 4 walls together is the most time consuming part of the process and I would like to reduce it's cycle time without breaking up the the process. 

I was thinking there may be some sort of jig out there or something that could make this go faster and add quality to the birdhouse. I attached a link of how the walls go together. I'm pretty set on the birdhouse being assembled this way. 

Thanks for the help!

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums...e plans/SidewallsTopconnected_zpsfabd6dce.jpg


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I may not be understanding the problem. How are you connecting the walls - glue or screw/nail/pins?

If alignment is part of the issue, cut a blade width dado in each piece and trim the opposite mating side to fit. Like this.









If alignment is not the issue, perhaps you can elaborate.


----------



## Cliffyballs (Nov 27, 2012)

They are connected by brads. Alignment is an issue, however speed is also an issue. It would take a lot more time to cut a dado into the walls. I'm trying to reduce the cycle time of assembling the four walls without making changes to the walls themselves if I can help it. 

We are given 4 blocks all the same size and we have to make the body of the bird house. Making the body takes the most time as it is hard to get everything lined up and square. 

I was thinking a simple jig that I could load the blocks into and nail the piece together in the jig then pass the body down the line.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Just make a cube and wrap the pieces around it and secure with strong rubber band while nailing or whatever.

I have been trying to upload a pic but it times out.


----------



## Cliffyballs (Nov 27, 2012)

I think that is along the right track. I'm just hesitant about the rubber band, but I like your thinking.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Cliffyballs (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the cube would work but I'm nervous about the rubber band, I was thinking cube in the middle, then a square with open edges 3/4" away from the cube. 
Please excuse my crappy drawing.

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd397/cliffyballs/Walljig_zpsc1078e4d.png


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what about an angle clamp?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Cliffyballs said:


> I think the cube would work but I'm nervous about the rubber band, I was thinking cube in the middle, then a square with open edges 3/4" away from the cube.
> Please excuse my crappy drawing.
> 
> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd397/cliffyballs/Walljig_zpsc1078e4d.png


Just use regular clamps or like someone said angle clamps


If this is for "production" then you could mount the cube to a surface and use that as a brace also as you go around nailing in the boards.


----------



## Cliffyballs (Nov 27, 2012)

I did not know such a thing existed. I am going to further research these things you call angle clamps...


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I have four "L"s cut from 3/4 inch aluminum stock, with a slight undercut (think 1/4 circle) in the inside angle of the L. One leg is drilled and tapped 1/4-20 by 3/4 inch deep, the other leg is through drilled 1/4-20 clearance. The legs of the L are 3/4 inch square, and both holes are centered on the 3/4 stock. Threaded rod is inserted through the clearance hole of one L and screwed into the threaded hole in the next L. 4 pieces of threaded rod and 4 L's make up a clamp. A hex nut at each through hole provides the clamping action. Smallest item to be clamped depends on the length of the legs on the L, mine are 2 inches, so 4X4 items can be clamped. Anything smaller requires shims.

Nicest part is that by using different lengths of threaded rod, clamp can be any size. I have used up to 24 X 36 inch rods. The Ls tend to pull things into square, and by tightening or loosening slightly the hex nuts perfect squares can be achieved. I have one set of these, and intend to make at least one more.

Here's a picture of one in use:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

This jig allows access to all 4 nailer points.
3/4" plywood center square, 3-3/4" x 3/4" guides (Black)









Mount on appropriate size base, place the sides as shown (Brown) and Voila'


----------

